# How long do I wait?



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

My counselor said max 6 months without marriage counseling because after 6 months, the separation becomes familiar and comfortable. Any success stories after 6 months? I know the 180 plan, but when or do I move forward with something that won't make me feel strung along?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucy mulholland (May 18, 2010)

There's no timeline. Don't listen to anyone who tells you there is. It could be next week. It could be never. You need to get through your days, rebuilding as best you can, and hold on to an intention and desire for reconciliation only as long as you can, without sacrificing your self-worth and your future. You'll know when you're done and ready to move on 100%. 

Get started now. You can't chart the outcome of something like this, just BE with yourself and your feelings and get out and see that the world is large, you're not alone, and you have a life ahead of you that has so much room for joy and love in it. 

All the very best.


----------

